# New Wiki for Cali Cornbread



## richoso1 (May 28, 2010)

I have created a new Wiki that has my recipe for Cali Cornbread with chile relleno, bacon, and rd bell pepper. i have also incuded the pics. Go to Wiki, Browse All Wikis, and click on Cali Cornbread with chile relleno, bacon, and red bell peppers.


----------



## fftwarren (May 28, 2010)

hoo wee, that looks legit right there.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 29, 2010)

Thank you Rich for the recipe. That cornbread looks like it is to die for and I will defiantly have to try it the next time we fix some red beans and ham hocks.


----------



## caveman (May 29, 2010)

You know Rich, I meant to grab that recipe when I saw it but I am glad you posted it.  It is tight & I will be trying that one real soon buddy.  Thanks for the wiki.


----------

